# New member seeks help - moving as a couple



## quinny (Jan 27, 2008)

After a brief stint working in dubai last year my partner and I are currently looking to move there this summer. I am a financial advisor and she is a secondary teacher. 

She has recently been applying for jobs, since had an interview and has indeed had a job offer. We thought it would be a good idea to mention on the applications that I have worked in Dubai, to give the inpression we knew the city. The school has since sent through the job offer.

Herein lies our problem....the school have offered her a local contract. We initially thought there must have been a mistake or a breakdown in communication, but apparently not. They have said that as i will be in dubai she will be classed as a local. I do not even have a job offer! 

The monthly wage seems to be more than expected but there is no provision for housing allowance, furnishing allowance, flights or medical cover. This seems ridiculous to me. In no should she be classed as local - nor should her offer be in any way related to my situation. 

Does anyone have any experience of a similar situation, and if so was it resolved? 

Are the school trying to pulll a fast one? Does anyone know what a standard offer for a teacher with 4-5 years experience would be, both local and sponsered contacts?

Is it better not to mention you have a partner when applying for jobs? This seems to be where our mistake lies.

Also - are we correct in thinking we would have to pay for a flat on an annual basis? If you do not recieve housing allowance, how do people manage this? Do people get loans to cover the rent and make monthly repayments?

hope someone can help.
cheers
quinny


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

they are pulling a fast one! GEMS Education offer a one bed apartment to singles and a two bed to marrieds.


----------



## winky (Jan 25, 2008)

i would definately mention that you have a spouse, if they hire you on a single status contract, they wont change it. this means she will never be covered under your medical, they wont pay for flights or visas, your housing (if provided) will be smaller...


----------

